# see the light



## ICE (Nov 29, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/town-asks...christmas-133203003--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Keystone (Nov 29, 2018)

Plenty of folks with massive Christmas or Halloween displays throughout the United States without incident. I can't imagine the people are unruly, possibly annoying with cars all over throughout the night. Safety, are they blocking driveways, fire hydrants or hindering emergency vehicles? It's NJ, if they can regulate it they will.


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 30, 2018)

We have a couple of streets here that the city turns into one ways to help control traffic for about a month or so, do think they ever thought about charging the residents ?  Of course one of the streets has a long time council member living on it.


----------

